# Forecast For Indy?



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody eles watch channel 13 in indy. I watched ol chris wright again tonight he is forcasting snow this guy loves the crap and always over does it. Tonight he is saying 1-3 by tomorrow night if im following correctly. Just watch ill get all hooked up ready to go amigos called and well get a dusting at best. Anybody else thinking the samething.


----------



## Indy-South (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like the fun stuff is tomorrow (Tues) afternoon into the overnight. I'm a betting man and I won't bet on anything plowable here in Indy, only salting. Could get dicey real quick though. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

well so far the indy weather people are wrong again...1-3..yea right!!!!:yow!:


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

They blew it again. I just got home from a salt run we r done.


----------



## House Mouse (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, heading out for my last salt run right now. Gotta love ol' Chris Wright!


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Boss just called he wants to go back out as soon as it stops this frezzing mist. I want some real snow u cant make any money this way.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm southeast of Indy @ 50 miles. We didnt have ANY snow but we did have a little freezing drizzle/rain early evening. Got real slick, real fast. But it seems to be warming up a little. Went out and salted. Thats better than nothing I guess. Cant wait to try my new MVP out though!! Guess its time to start doin the snow dance!


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Ud better dance indoors everything is a skating rink here.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Here we go again.


----------



## House Mouse (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like we are going to miss out again. Rain coming in and wash it all away.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i didnt miss out I sat in traffic for 3.25 Hours today on the way back from a leaf job. I got stuck on I-465 by meridian on the northside. Luckly 2 of the other trucks made it back in to salt. What a wash as far as profit today.


----------



## House Mouse (Nov 17, 2008)

I understand totally. Took me 2 hours to go from 465 and Washington East side to Brownsburg. Got all my salting done and then sat in traffic jamb for 1 hour to get back home. Saw plenty of accidents. Washington street was one right after another. Crazy day.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm sick of ice....need snow.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Snicker:":": Chuckle>":">?> BIG Grin[][][][] 

I love snow and ICE !!!!!! B-cuz I make a Sh ; T load of payup when either one happens !

Sorry guys and gals,,,,, just had to "gloat" for a second.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm with ya kipcom. I've had 2 events of just salting (only out 3 hrs) and make a good chunk of change.

James


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Salting has been good money, but at some point we need snow! Folks eventually say hey I paid x dollars and it hasn't snowed yet.....I don't know I just want some snow! I'm glad to be in the salting game, now that is for sure!


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

kipcom;691259 said:


> Snicker:":": Chuckle>":">?> BIG Grin[][][][]
> 
> I love snow and ICE !!!!!! B-cuz I make a Sh ; T load of payup when either one happens !
> 
> ...


I sure like to salt good money and less wear and tear on equipment


----------

